# Travel Destinations > Middle East >  Dubai/Oman in October?

## MiddleEast

I'm going to be in Dubai and Oman from October 17th to November... anyone going to be there @ the same time?


Cheers!

----------


## GFI

Yes, I’m planning to visit Dubai but not this month. I will visit in January for Dubai Shopping Festival which held throughout the first part of the year and attracts approximately 3 million tourists. I’d definitely recommend must visit everyone and enjoying every moment.

----------


## jason

@GFI
Well, I wish that visit with you to Dubai and see the Dubai Shopping Festival but the problem is this I already planed my holidays for starting three months of next year.

----------


## milfordplaza

Glassy waves then really nice for an hour or two. In the afternoon the wind dropped and it was great on the evils and for beginners. Arrecife is a form of low tide, waves break of 100 to 200 meters from the beach. high tidal waves that break in the size of the beach, you can not navigate them.

----------


## ronymac

Oman has a lot os scenic beauty to offer. Place to c - try wadi bani khalid. Its a beautiful oasis with an enjoyable trek to a cave. The matra souq is an amazing place for deals.

----------


## peat

Oman possess a varied landscape though it is such a small country. You can find desert, mountains and beaches, all of them here. Not only this, Oman is a perfect destination for the people who are interested in history and historical monuments. The Muscat festival (held in the first quarter of the year) is a perfect time to visit Oman.

----------


## ohmibroewne

I am planning to Dubai, but not this month to visit. I'm going in January for Dubai Shopping Festival held during the first part of the year and attracts around 3 million tourists. I would definitely recommend everyone to visit and enjoy every moment.

----------


## mikehussy

I am planning to travel to Dubai in November and stay for 7-10 days. It's my first visit, and i would like ti see as much as possible. Which area is the best to stay in? Jumeirah, Bur Dubai, The Palm Deira or Other?






Flights to Johannesburg from Manchester | Flights to Lagos from London

----------


## sankalppatil732

No not at the same time but I'm planing to go there in Feb.

----------


## davidsmith36

I'm about to book a week in Oman for the second week of January and wanted to get some advice first on the average weather I might expect in January. Just want to make sure we can spend our days sunbathing by the pool (22 degrees Celsius plus...) and will come home with a nice tan. Any advice from someone who's been in January would be great.

----------


## steffidsouza46

Amid the ever-changing states of the Arabian Gulf, Oman offers a refreshing reminder of a seemingly bygone age. Making the sultanate one of the best places in the Gulf to experience traditional Arabia. Pocket Rough Guide Dubai will help you to get best place over there.

----------

